
Inversion of Control with shareable react components - loweisz
https://www.lorenzweiss.de/inversion_of_control_with_react_components/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I disagree with the premise. In the Article, we construct a button, and make
it increasingly more complex by adding props. Eventually, the author states we
should stop and leverage children:

"We now have at least 10 optional props and conditions to cover all use cases
of all buttons in our application... In react every component gets
automatically a prop called children, this prop will be filled with anything
you wrap with your component."

The problem with not having a defined interface (for prefixed and/or suffixed
icons), is that anytime a developer consumes our button in our application, we
can have N variants of it.

If your designers ever want to change, say, the size of the icons inside
buttons, now you'll have to adjust that in every instance you use the button,
which is the point of having the props abstraction. It gives you an easy way
to control all buttons look the same, in one precise location. For this
reason, this isn't a helpful application of inversion of control concept.

